# We thought he would live forever



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry he was a good lookin boy.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you. I think that was the day I bought him way back when.he was 7 in that shot. He was ridden in a few parades,endurance trail and was a great all around pal for my friend. He loved carrots and horse cookies and kindly shared his hay with the little critters who often visited his stall.

My favorite memory was one summer morning when I went to see him earlier than usual and he was laying in his stall the way Cin is in my avatar, with birds hopping all around him and one perched on his head between his ears. He sort of reminded me of Lambert the Sheepish Lion, ha ha.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Condolences to all involved-sounds like he was a much loved horse.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

So sorry Cinny. He was so cute, and very lucky to have people who loved him so much.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I was supposed to go hang with my friend and Pep in April, when I visit California...but now I don't know what to say or do. He still has my old saddle that we I have been working on getting back (a very nice circle Y barrel saddle) but now I'm not even sure I should mention THAT because when I did last summer, though he doesn't use it and it has literally sat in his garage for 10 years, he says it is sentimental as it's the first saddle he had with Pep. I loaned it to him till he got another, which he did but... Gah... He's a good friend and I wanted to just let him be sentimental a while longer I guess and at the time I had no use of it, but I do now.

It's a really really hard situation to handle. It's going to be hard to visit California now and in the future with no Pepper to go play with while I'm there


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry....


----------



## HighCountryPleasure (May 12, 2012)

r.i.p:-(


----------



## mfed58 (Sep 15, 2010)

Rest in Peace Pepper. I'm sorry for your loss. May you feel his breath on your shoulder.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Sentimental or not, it's your saddle. He can keep Pep's halter and a lock of his hair. 

I am very sorry for the loss of Pepper, though. At least he's in a beautiful place, pain free and safe from colic


----------

